

10 quotes against work - pistoriusp
http://www.alternativereel.com/includes/top-ten/display_review.php?id=00080

======
xirium
I like work; it fascinates me. I can sit and look at it for hours. -- Jerome
K. Jerome

Whenever I get someone watching me performing a task, I quote this. They stop
watching shortly after they get the meaning.

------
yters
It isn't about more or less work. Everything you do is work in some way. It's
really about motivation. That's the secret to getting things done.

------
edw519
"For us to work any other way was nuts. Uh, to us, those goody-good employees
who worked cubicle jobs for bum paychecks and surfed the internet, and were
bored all day long, were dead. I mean they were slackers. They had no vision.
If we wanted something we just coded it. If anyone compiled twice they got
404'd so bad, believe me, they never rolled their own again."

— Goodhackers, 2008

------
corentin
Here's my definition: work is a necessary pain.

------
Fuca
Fuck Yeah! Well said all of them.

------
albertcardona
You can take a simple decision: don't do anything you don't want to.

Just be sure to be aware of the full extent of the consequences. You may be
surprised at how many times saying 'no' leads to very nice situations.

~~~
xirium
The reasonable man adapts himself to the world; the unreasonable one persists
in trying to adapt the world to himself. Therefore all progress depends on the
unreasonable man. -- Maxims For Revolutionists, 1903 by George Bernard Shaw

So, have the courage to say no, especially when it is unreasonable.

------
NSX2
My definition of work: What you do in the meantime for other people who pay
you to do it while you're trying to figure out how to arrange your life so you
don't have to work.

I don't count projects I actually enjoy as work.

